# Help?



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Tried PMing various people,including John-H just now, sent six pms yesterday but they just stay in my OUTBOX.I did manage to get Adam TT on his Atari 2600 a few minutes ago and hes having difficulties as well.I've tried Adam again but no luck a second time.Can anyone shed any light on this matter.Cookies deleted etc etc.so whats going on please.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

basically the site is now so secure no one can log in 

On a serious note, I could not fix this problem on internet explorer, but I usually use fire fox or goggle chrome. They both work okay for me so try those browser, and I can get on the site fine using the tapatalk app!

ADMIN'S SORT IT OUT thank you!!!


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Rich I can log on ok,after cookie deletion, its just the PM s I can't seem to get in or out.I'll try my Google browser as you say.I presume I just type in TTforum etc. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Flash, PM's stay in the Outbox, untill they are read by receiver..
Hoggy.


----------

